# Best Boot - Adidas, Nike, Burton, etc???



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Which ones fit better? Pick that one.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Local shops don't have the size/selection I am looking for. I haven't tried them on... Only last year's Kaijus. 

It's definitely something I'd rather purchase from a brick 'n mortar, but the massive selection is out there on the web, and I'm hoping March will bring some good deals.


----------



## pojama_people (Jan 22, 2014)

BoardChitless said:


> Local shops don't have the size/selection I am looking for. I haven't tried them on... Only last year's Kaijus.
> 
> It's definitely something I'd rather purchase from a brick 'n mortar, but the massive selection is out there on the web, and I'm hoping March will bring some good deals.


i hear you man, struggling with the same thing myself.

people on this forum love to be all smug and say "try them on. duh" but i spent an entire day last weekend trying on different boots at several local shops and not only was i not able to find anything that fit me but i found the help at these shops to be lacking as well. it's frustrating feeling like i need new boots but having no idea how to go about finding them other than just picking a pair online that have good reviews and hoping they work. sucks.

let me know if you find something good though, i feel like i'm looking for about the same thing as you are.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

best boot is the one that fits you and your budget.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

If you buy your boots online based on a deal without ever trying them on, you're gonna have a bad day.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Adidas fit on the midwide to wide side. Nike fits very narrow (at least historically) and burton is in between but kinda narrow. 

Read some disparaging feedback on Adidas boots here and elsewhere. Although the JBs felt pretty nice in the store.


----------

